# Ugly stik tiger rod help.



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

So I own two of the Shakespeare ugly stik "Tiger" rods, both M action casting rods. I know these are very popular rods among catfisherman, I know a few of you on here use them. So I've got a quick question.... 

I've had mine about 4 months now, used on several occasions now but never on any fish over 30lbs. For whatever reason, on each of the last few guides on each rod, there are little cracks in the coating. These cracks aren't deep and certainly don't go into the rod blank, just the coating around the eyes. 

I can still bend the rods like crazy, no feeling as if they would break whatsoever, I can also grab ahold of the guides and try like heck to rip it off, doesn't budge. 


So basically I'm wondering if this is a common thing with the Tiger rods? It happened on both of mine, so I get the feeling its common... Not that its a big deal (to me) or anything, but I recently bought some Tangling With Catfish rods and I'm thinking about selling the Tigers. The fact that I just got them only about 4 months ago, I feel trying to sell them someone would look at the little cracks in the coating and perhaps back down or try to talk me way down on em. 


Here are some pics of what I'm talking about.


----------



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

That's just the epoxy crack'in from stress! Just catch smaller fish and it won't continue. Just joking! I have several rods with the same thing, you can always buy some rod makers epoxy abd touch them up, it's avaliable from Cabelas and othe sources! Hope this help's?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

My tiger spinning sounds like one of those hollow stick instruments from africa when I turn it upside down..whatever is inside of it won't come out

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## RiceKrispie (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a new tiger with no issues at this time. I do have a couple other rods with cracked epoxy. The guides are tied on with line from the factory and dipped in epoxy resin for general protection. The line is way stronger than the epoxy. So if you crack, the chances of the line coming off and releasing the guide is very unlikely. You could always contact ugly stick and im sure they will replace it.


----------

